# replacing bad ballast



## RI chiclids (Dec 11, 2009)

i have a nova extreme ho light fixture its 4x39 and has a bad ballast.what my question is is how to figure out what ballast to use as a replacement.ive been all over the net looking at many different options but most ive seen are like 16in long and will not fit in the enclosure .i saw the workhorse series of ballasts but it doesnt really say what they will drive.if someone could help me out with figuring what i need to drive the 2 39 watt bulbs id be very gratful.i dont have any experience with this and want to do it correctly and safely.also overdriving bulbs?????pros/cons,i dont nescarly want to but am curious.thanks in advance.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Go this this link: http://www.fulham.com/afbal.php and plunk in your bulbs and see what ballast it recommends. Contact Larry at www.naturallighting.com and order one. I find their prices very good and customer service is great.


----------



## RI chiclids (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks newt,that plugin thing is great sure makes it easy.prices were good to about 20 bucks cheaper than others


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

That's why I push Natural Lighting.

Good Luck.

I'm in Mass and my father-in-law is in Narragansett. You anywhere near there?


----------



## RI chiclids (Dec 11, 2009)

yeah,i live about 30 minutes from gansset.where in mass do you live?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The largest TOWN in the USA>>>>Framingham


----------



## RI chiclids (Dec 11, 2009)

is it seriously the largest town?i used to work for the guys that owned the athletic club on rt 16,i dont even know if it is even there stil,its a cool place.thay owned a resturaunt/niteclub in newport,i was the chef there a couple of years.i saw on another thread that you were having problems with your ma957,i just picked one of them up and used the permaseal from aquariumplants.com without a problem,i dont know why its not working for you???a cga320 is a specific fitting and should bee different from one to the other????im stumped...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Are you sure it was Rt16? It doesnt go thru Framingham. Rt 135, Rt20, Rt30 and of course Rt9.
The town is largest not by area but by population and type of government. Town vs City. It is also pretty big in size and is considered a microcosm of the U.S.

The only issue with the MA957 is that the newer ones have a groove in the face that attachs to tank and takes a different seal. So the groove style is not compatable with the permaseal. There are two threads going on this. Mine and TexGal's


----------

